# sneaky petes



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

i am looking for a retailer in n.e. ohio that sells gaine's sneaky petes and other poppers made by gaines. i appreciate any help.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

rapman said:


> i am looking for a retailer in n.e. ohio that sells gaine's sneaky petes and other poppers made by gaines. i appreciate any help.


I'm not sure about NE Ohio, but if you tie your own flies you can make your own pretty cheap and they are not too difficult. Wapsi sells their "Perfect Popper" bodies, check the specs because some will include the kink-shank hooks which help a lot. All you have to do to turn a popper into a slider (like a Sneaky Pete) is to mount it to the hook backwards! Add some simple paint, epoxy or a clear coat of some kind if you want, some rubber legs, and the tail material of your choice and you have a Sneaky Pete!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is your link. You should be able to get local supplier info from them or order direct.

[ame="http://www.google.com/search?q=gaines.+fishing+lures&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1#q=gaines.+fishing+lures&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&bih=497&biw=995&fp=4147707558b6b709&hl=en&prmd=ivns&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&tbm=shop"]gaines. fishing lures - Google Search[/ame]


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

thanks guys. shortdrift, i emailed gaines yesterday, requesting their catalogs. i also found a site online that sells bream flies, but i wanted to try to do business with a local. all we have in the y-town area are dicks and gander mt., for the most part. absolutely no fly shops.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

I recall seeing some at Craigs shop.. Erie Outfitters.. first row.. top right corner


----------

